# Model 3 Actual Max Range at Delivery Lower Than Stated Max Range



## Slumlord70

Hi Everyone,

I'm new here. Interested to know if anyone else has picked up their new Model 3 from Tesla and found the range on offer when 100% charged is less than the stated range when you order. I have a Performance Model 3 which in New Zealand has a stated maximum range of 560KM (347 miles) on the website. However, when I took delivery, the Tesla app on my phone showed 100% as delivering only 502KM (312 miles). Anyone else had this problem?

Thanks,

Lee.


----------



## Mr.K

It shows the american EPA rated range, not WLTP. So 312 miles is 2 more then rated.


----------



## garsh

Mr.K said:


> It shows the american EPA rated range, not WLTP. So 312 miles is 2 more then rated.


I had just come here to post that. 

Tesla had advertised an EPA rated range of 310 miles for the longest time. But if you go to the American website right now to configure a Model 3 Performance, it will show either 322 miles (for the base Performance) or 299 miles (when you add the Performance Upgrade package). So I wonder if these new cars are going to continue showing about 310 miles on a full charge, or if they're going to adjust the display to match the new EPA ratings.


----------



## FRC

garsh said:


> I had just come here to post that.
> 
> Tesla had advertised an EPA rated range of 310 miles for the longest time. But if you go to the American website right now to configure a Model 3 Performance, it will show either 322 miles (for the base Performance) or 299 miles (when you add the Performance Upgrade package). So I wonder if these new cars are going to continue showing about 310 miles on a full charge, or if they're going to adjust the display to match the new EPA ratings.


So, @garsh, you're telling me that I need to rearrange my mindset? Now I'm pissed that I'm not getting 322, where I used to be pissed that I wasn't getting 310.


----------



## garsh

FRC said:


> So, @garsh, you're telling me that I need to rearrange my mindset? Now I'm pissed that I'm not getting 322, where I used to be pissed that I wasn't getting 310.


I guess I should be ecstatic when my car shows 302 miles on a 100% charge.


----------



## potatoee

garsh said:


> I guess I should be ecstatic when my car shows 302 miles on a 100% charge.


My solution is to use the predicted range plots after driving the car at 50MPH on a dry road after 5-10 miles. Make sure that you set the plot to look at 5 miles if you have driven at 50 for the last 5 miles, set it for 15 if you drove at that speed for 15mi. I regularly see a range of ~400miles give or take. I see even better numbers when descending a long mountain road.

After I see that I hide the energy display ;-) I NEVER look at the range of the vehicle when driving in snow or rain or up hills.

Sorry, I couldn't resist.


----------



## Slumlord70

Thanks for your responses. I guess my point remains, whatever way it is rated, the car as delivered was 27 miles short of the maximum range it is advertised as offering when fully charged. I would expect to lose that over a few months of ownership, but not on day one.


----------



## garsh

Slumlord70 said:


> Thanks for your responses. I guess my point remains, whatever way it is rated, the car as delivered was 27 miles short of the maximum range it is advertised as offering when fully charged. I would expect to lose that over a few months of ownership, but not on day one.


Don't worry - you didn't "lose" any range. You're misinterpreting two things (because Tesla is not doing a great job of explaining them to customers):

What the advertised WLTP rating represents.
What that particular battery gauge represents.
*WLTP Rating*

The WLTP rating is obtained by running a very specific set of test cycles. If you happen to drive your vehicle in that _exact_ same manner, you'll get 347 miles out of a charge. If you instead run it in the same manner as the EPA test cycles, you'll only get about 299 miles. This is for the *same exact vehicle*. There's no battery degradation going on here. Range is very much a factor of _exactly_ how the car is driven. These advertised ratings are mainly good for comparing the relative range of two different EVs - they're not nearly as good at predicting the range that you will get when driving the vehicle.

Here's the test cycle for WLTP:








Who drives like that? That mostly represents city driving. EVs get very good range in stop-and-go traffic. Highway speeds greatly reduce range, and the WLTP test cycle has only about 3 minutes out of 30 minutes total dedicated to highway driving.

ABetterRoutePlanner has crunched a lot of data on real-world Tesla range, and how it varies with speed in real life (link).
Here's a graph of how a Model 3's range varies as you drive at different steady-state speeds:








If you drive your Model 3 Performance at 65mph, you'll get about 290 miles out of it. If you drive it at a steady 30mph, you'll get over 380 miles. If you drive at 80mph, you'll get less than 230 miles.

*Tesla's Battery Gauge*

The "310 mile" gauge in the car is just a static conversion from the Battery Management's best guess as to the state of the battery (0-100%) multiplied by 3.1. There's nothing special going on there. It doesn't change based on driving habits. And more importantly, Tesla didn't change the multiplication factor to be 3.47 for the cars sold in New Zealand. I'm not sure why they picked 3.1. I mean, it made sense initially, because the cars sold in North America were originally EPA-rated for 310 miles. But now that they're sold all over the world, and Tesla advertises different range ratings in different markets (and the EPA rating is no longer 310 miles as well), it makes less sense. They'd be better off removing the 3.1 multiplication factor, and just show battery state as a percentage.


----------

